# A different hotdog.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Wife was making meatballs the other weekend. Got to thinking about it. Went to the store and had Tony double grind me a couple pounds of burger. Using the wax paper method with Pam sprayed on. I rolled out some in a hotdog shape and puttem in a slow cooker with a can of chunk pineapple[15 oz.] juice and all and cookedem up. Added some coleslaw and hotdog buns and pigged out.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Gotta try that one!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for sharin!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Thanks for commenting. Double grind is the way to go for meatballs or this recipe. Holds together. Bet they would be good smoked also. At least we know what they are made out of. Not that hotdogs ever gave me a concern.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Now that's different. Gonna have to try that one.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

RD and Pay, will stuff some this winter. 3 or 4 grinds on those. Will add some soy protein also to keep them moist and together. Will check back when deer season comes in and the snow is flyin. Just a matter of determining casing size[edible kind] between brat or hotdog casings. Leaning towards brat size since they would work well for anything, kraut or any recipe that calls for brats. Probably 50/50 on beef and deer with beef tallow or pork fat added for consistance.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Update on the grinding part. I ground some meat 3 times and it was better. Will grind 4 times when I start stuffing the casings.


----------

